# Moving to Thailand



## drago tyke (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi my name is Dave and this is my first post, i have looked for many weeks to see if this has been asked before but did not find it: I am looking to retire in Thailand in 5 Years time and i will meeet all the requirements to do this, but my wife who is 15 Years younger than me will not obviously and all the visa's i can find for my darling wife say that she has to leave the country 3 months every Year? Please could anybody advise on this as Thailand is a beautifull place but i could not live like this as we want to live like we do now in England together and comfortable but in Thailand.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are 50 years old or older you can apply for a OA retirement visa and your wife will qualify as your dependant age for her is not a factor.


----------



## SteinKR (Jul 17, 2008)

retiredusn said:


> If you are 50 years old or older you can apply for a OA retirement visa and your wife will qualify as your dependant age for her is not a factor.



That is at least according to the current VISA regulations. It might have changed back and forward a few time within 5 years if it continues like before.....

Would advice you to get yourself updated on a regular basis.


Stein


----------



## drago tyke (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thailand*



retiredusn said:


> If you are 50 years old or older you can apply for a OA retirement visa and your wife will qualify as your dependant age for her is not a factor.


Thank you for that, at least if that is what we decide to do in a few Years time it is one less thing to sort out.

Cheers Dave and Ping


----------



## straycat (Apr 8, 2008)

*Oa retirement visa*

How does a OA VISA WORK AS I am 51 and would like to live out the rest of my life in Thailand with my new found love who lives near LAOS. I am also a licensed Airframe and Powerplant mechanic, and a Le Cordon Bleu Chef graduate I would like to teach either one 


retiredusn said:


> If you are 50 years old or older you can apply for a OA retirement visa and your wife will qualify as your dependant age for her is not a factor.


----------

